# Are too many scans harmful during pregnancy?



## Alison75 (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi there, i am rather worried as my mother and mother in law (the latter is a nurse) have expressed concern about us doing far too many scans. I didn't think scans were harmful to the foetus like xrays but is there a point you should stop? They are against us having a private gender scan at 16 weeks saying we should wait til 20 weeks as so far we have had a 7 week heartbeat scan, 8 week scan (this was elective as i miscarried at 8 weeks only 4 months previously and was worried) and a final 9 week scan before being discharged from the Lister clinic. We have since had our 12 week nuchal scan. Your advice would be so appreciated. I have been keen to keep an eye on things since i miscarried but don't want to put my baby at risk and really want all the parents off my back!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

There's not really been enough definitive research into this, so we can't say they are 100% safe to have lots of. However, having one at 16 weeks won't affect development, as everything is developed by 12 weeks, and many women have to have scans every fortnight through out pregnancy, just don't go too excessive, which, if you are only having a 16 week one and then your 20 week anomaly scan, isn't excessive,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

